# FS: Crs/cbs/gbs



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i'm selling some of my CRS/CBS/GBS culls they are $5 each. Sizes range from 1-2cm, pick-up only in Surrey near Guildford mall.

Here is a picture of the group but i'm not done culling so i will add more in a few days. Most shrimps are spoken for already so i will update this thread if they are all gone.









If you want some Fire Red Cherries i have some for sale as well for $3 each minimum of 5 per order only i have about 30shrimps available that are showing really nice reds already at a very young age. Here is a picture of a couple mother and the females will eventually become this red or even redder.

Sorry, i'm only using a cheap point and shoot camera and picture don't do them justice.

























Stephen


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

oooooh.. Can i pretend I'm interested just so I can have an in-person look at your setups and pick your brain? 

J/K would be interested in picking up some culls just to "test the waters". 

You got PM Stephen.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

hey bro once my tank is done can i pick up some CRS at guildford mall i live right across from it maby in 2-3 weeks so have some for me then lol


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

GBS? what are those?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> oooooh.. Can i pretend I'm interested just so I can have an in-person look at your setups and pick your brain?
> 
> J/K would be interested in picking up some culls just to "test the waters".
> 
> You got PM Stephen.


hahahaha sure anytime Aaron...


GreenGanja said:


> hey bro once my tank is done can i pick up some CRS at guildford mall i live right across from it maby in 2-3 weeks so have some for me then lol


Oh wow you are too close to me lols as i live just across GM too behind rec center.



jkam said:


> GBS? what are those?


Gold Bee Shrimp


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Goldens?

Stephen, what grades are these?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> ^Goldens?
> 
> Stephen, what grades are these?


Yes gold/golden/snow white same shrimp(all bee shrimp). Grades i think from A-SS i'm not too sure as some parents have SS-SSS so they carry the genes, just selective breed.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent about cbs and gbs


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated with pictures....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll get the next batch stephen. looks like my daughter's shrimp tank is ok. the 2 shrimps ed gave me for testing is alive..... it's alive!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'll get the next batch stephen. looks like my daughter's shrimp tank is ok. the 2 shrimps ed gave me for testing is alive..... it's alive!


Nice Deo, i hope all is well with the new crs tank. Show or send me a picture of the tank if you have the time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'll get the next batch stephen. looks like my daughter's shrimp tank is ok. the 2 shrimps ed gave me for testing is alive..... it's alive!


 LOL!!! hahahaha


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

nice moss..


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Most or all CRS/CBS/GBS are spoken for and should all be gone on wednesday if all goes well, there are still a lot of fire red cherries available for the taking and they are 3$ each min order of 5.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take a bunch of red cherries while I'm there too... I'll pretty much unload the rest of your shrimp I'm thinking


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

stephen, i'll get some on the next batch. let me know when they're ready and how much. 

i'll post some pics soon as well. too busy. i sometimes skip dosing ferts. good thing the shrimp tank is just a low tech one. the comm tank, i'm starting to neglect it.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> stephen, i'll get some on the next batch. let me know when they're ready and how much.
> 
> i'll post some pics soon as well. too busy. i sometimes skip dosing ferts. good thing the shrimp tank is just a low tech one. the comm tank, i'm starting to neglect it.


Ok NP Deo, i will let you know next time.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

I'll Take 5 Fire Red Cherries, if I buy 10 will you include some of your beautiful ground cover. pm sent


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

acorn412 said:


> I'll Take 5 Fire Red Cherries, if I buy 10 will you include some of your beautiful ground cover. pm sent


Pm'ed replied...


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll take a few fire red shrimps too if you still have some. Pm sent.


----------

